# CPC looking for Part Time Remote coding position



## sarahs (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello!

I am looking for a part time remote coding position with flexible hours during the week/weekend.  I am looking to make some extra cash. I have coding experience in E/M, Oncology (facility side), Infusion Therapy (facility side), Physical/Occupational Therapy, Emergency Room (facility side), Pain Management, and Labs (facility side). Please email me at sshervanian35@gmail.com if you are interested in contacting me. Resume is available upon request. Thank you! Sarah S. CPC


----------



## TMBOYD (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is a possibility for you.  This person is looking for remote coders in several of the areas in which you have experience.  Contact  Susan Large @ codehearts@gmail.com.
Good Luck!


----------



## sarahs (Jun 12, 2012)

thank you so much!


----------

